# Ok... fess up!! How bad did you eat today?



## Karren (Oct 5, 2008)

I really try to eat good but every so often there's a day where I just eat junk.. Nothing good.. Like today...

Breakfast - ate out a bagel and cream cheese with a large hot chocolate with whip cream

Lunch - went to a punkin festival and had a funnel cake

Dinner - at a piece of punkin pie I bought at the punkin festival

Dinner #2 _ two hot dogs at the marching band festival where the son was performing

And about 10 tootsie roll pops spread out over the day!!

Now that bad!! And I'm not proud of it either...

How about you?


----------



## LilDee (Oct 5, 2008)

Omg.. It's normally not THIS bad.. but I'm in a musical production.. and today we had 2 shows.. so it was bad..

I slept late.. so no breakfast.. just some peppermint tea with lotsa honey.

Lunch: went out and had chickenstrips &amp; fries.. but since we ate at the yacht club they added a slice of tomatoe and cu***ber hahaha. Oh and a sprite..

Just got home now.. and I'm gonna see what's in the fridge.. I'll possibly have a tuna sandwich or something.. and a glass of cabernet sauvignon






For the rest I've been drinking water throughout the day..

Like i said it's usually not THIS bad.. On weekends i usually have a good breakfast, like eggs benny, or some form of eggs, sausages &amp; hashbrowns


----------



## Karren (Oct 5, 2008)

LOL.... funny thing is I weigh a pound less today than I did yesterday morning!! A new diet fade?


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 5, 2008)

I didn't do too well either.

I had a huge thing of pasta for lunch, and then dinner, thai followed by a massive slab of tiramisu with cream and strawberries... sooo good, but so bad, lol


----------



## Lucy (Oct 5, 2008)

i ate sort of ok today..

breakfast- cup of tea (as usual) lol

lunch- noodles! hahah they're so bad for you, so salty and starchy

dinner- not had it yet, but it's going to be a baked potato with lots of cheese

and i went to the gym and spent half an hour on the cross trainer! my legs are killing me!


----------



## magosienne (Oct 5, 2008)

I haven't been a good girl either, mom invited some people at home, and they do'nt eat veggies ,so i ate lasagna and tiramisu.


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 5, 2008)

I didn't have any lunch today because I had a late breakfast and a big dinner.

Breakfast- Toasted tea cake.

Snack- Vanilla yoghurt

Dinner- Sunday Roast

Not too bad for a sunday. Ya gotta have a roast on a sunday


----------



## fiercely (Oct 5, 2008)

Breakfast: 2 brownies, banana, milk

Lunch/Dinner: Pasta with mushrooms and ham, glass of wine, fries from Burger King!!

Snacks: pan di stelle cupcakes (2), espresso coffee


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Oct 6, 2008)

Breakfast - 1/2 whole wheat bagel with 1 tsp butter, &amp; 1 cup of Oatmeal

Snack- None

Lunch/Dinner - 1 cup chinese noodles w/ shrimp, medium wonton soup

Snack - 10 mini rice cakes (Dill Pickle)

Then did an hour of Billy Blanks boot camp workout


----------



## bella1342 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lunch: small tossed salad, 1/2 cup of cavatelli with a meatball

Dinner: bowl of white pasta fagioli (italian soup)

Dessert: My bf asked me to make banana's foster tonight, so I did... but I only had a little.

No breakfast today... overall I ate okay, but I really didn't need the dessert.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 6, 2008)

lol im a sucker for dessert. Tiramisu is love - cream, cake, strawberries, coffee, sprinkling of chocolate powder. I'm all yours, LOL


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 6, 2008)

Breakfast: Scrambled eggs, papas, and toast.

Lunch: Small bowl of hamburger helper

Snack: Watermelon and Cantaloupe

Dinner: Baked chicken breast, green beans and a side of pasta.

It's a good thing we don't keep a lot of sweets in the house, otherwise, I'd have eaten them already...hehe!


----------



## Roxie (Oct 6, 2008)

I slept late today, which is okay, but because I'm trying to get a hang of my eating lifestyle, it has not been all that great!

Breakfast: rolled oats with banana (I tried to start off good)

skipped morning tea because it was almost lunch hour when I had breakfast

Lunch: two sossages (fake meat) and left over chinese

Afternoon tea: a sossage and chocolate energy drink

havn't had dinner yet.





I guess the high point is, I did half an hour bike ride so that should take off some of that food...


----------



## magosienne (Oct 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol im a sucker for dessert. Tiramisu is love - cream, cake, strawberries, coffee, sprinkling of chocolate powder. I'm all yours, LOL LOL! What's in a tiramisu you cannot love ?



Except mom didn't put strawberries, just cream, coffee, biscuits, and chocolate powder. It's a pain for your waist, but it's so good in your stomach




.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Oct 6, 2008)

I did ok today except for dinner.

Breakfast: Half a cup of grapes, water.

Lunch: 4 inches of whole wheat multigrain baguette with a little bit of chicken, lettuce, tiny bit of light mayo.

Dinner: Half of a burger with cheese, thin slice of bacon, lettuce, pickles.


----------



## CestErin (Oct 7, 2008)

I actually decided I need to start eating better. So on this day I didn't do too bad, no after-work junk food, and my meals were healthy compared to the norm. Not like my fat ass needs more junk...

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif INow that bad!! And I'm not proud of it either...

How about you?

Oh right Karren like you have ever regretted anything that you enjoyed hahahah


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 7, 2008)

Ate 2 bowls of spaghetti today.

That's all I ate.

Ugh. It's my wack sleeping pattern.


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 7, 2008)

Omg I eat so much. Today was..

Breakfast - Cornflakes and an apple

Lunch - Chips, prawn cocktail crisps, a mars bar and some skittles (haha :|)

Dinner - Jacket potato with tuna and sweetcorn

Just now - Worcester sauce crisps

And I plan to go get some ice cream soon.


----------



## farris2 (Oct 9, 2008)

I had a Caramel Frap.. with 2 espresso shots added from Starbucks today and those damn Java Chillers from Sonic are so addictive! Ugh


----------



## LilDee (Oct 9, 2008)

Sofar today I had eggs benedict, hashbrowns and a hot chocolate with whipcream..





Don't know what I'll have for lunch yet.. maybe some applesauce or something.. haha

And dinner we're going out for chinese food..


----------



## Aprill (Oct 9, 2008)

Today, I am on my 4th salad from Backyard Burger,lol


----------



## bCreative (Oct 9, 2008)

Well I started off with water and then it all went downhill from there.


----------



## Shelley (Oct 9, 2008)

I ate good all day but then I had a craving for a chocolate bar. So I ended up eating a Cadbury Caramilk bar.


----------



## Sunshine80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I did good today because I'm working on losing 25 lbs

Bfast: 2 Kashi waffles with fat free low carb syrup and cuban coffee

Lunch: Lean cuisine pasta with steamed brocoli and a banana

1 Vitamin Water

Dinner: Stir fry zuchini, yellow squash and carrots with a little olive oil and a lean small steak

plus lots of water and a 4 miles run so not bad


----------



## TxKimberly (Oct 10, 2008)

Since I got back from SCC a week ago (an event I had been starving myself for) I've gained 4 pounds. 4 pounds in only a week . . . &lt;sob&gt;


----------



## love2482 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yesterday I over indugled...

Breakfast: Mcdonalds sausage biscuit/hashbrown/coke

snacked on 3 mini butterfinger bars

Bowl of macaroni and cheese

turkey sandwich and brocoli cheese soup

bowl of chili &amp; a few beers.

Uggg............


----------



## Geek (Oct 21, 2008)

Breakfast - 1 bowl of Trader Joes vanilla almond granola cereal w/ non fat milk and black coffee

Lunch - canned albacore tuna on crackers, water

Dinner - not here yet lol


----------



## magosienne (Oct 21, 2008)

Breakfast : soy yogurt, apple/banana compote, big bowl of black tea, some slices of bread with a bit of nutella

Lunch : salad, Mc Do's chocolate muffin (i'm such a sucker for them, they're delicious !!), apricot juice






Dinner : Different veggies, a little bit of mom's semolina, and i don't remember what else, lol. I was so hungry i just ate.


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 21, 2008)

Today was a good day for me.

Breakfast - A digestive biscuit

Lunch - Tuna and sweetcorn sandwich and a packet of crisps.

Dinner - Fishfingers, chips and spaghetti hoops (haha kids meal!)

Snacks - Cup of tea after my dinner with a slice of cherry maldeira cake, yumm.


----------



## daer0n (Oct 21, 2008)

I ate, Chilean Sea Bass in mushroom/carrot sauce with onions, broccoli, sliced carrots and corn. With cilantro rice as a side dish. And water to drink





I ate a carrot as a snack before having supper.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 22, 2008)

I tend to be a rather random eater. lol.

Anyway, so far today I've had:

Breakfast: coffee

Lunch: garlic and herb mashed potatoes, crackers.

And I'm drinking water.


----------



## Johnnie (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh goodness! With all this Halloween candy I'll probably gain 5 lbs...lol

Today I've already had 5 bite size chocolate candies and the day isn't even over yet...lol I'ma need help...someone hide them from me.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm of no help, i crave for chocolate, i always take a few at work to eat in the train


----------



## mizfit (Dec 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well I started off with water and then it all went downhill from there. LOL sounds familiar.
This was on Saturday actually.. I started with a dry salad wrap for lunch.

Then I had Applebees and a _countless_ amount of pizza at midnight.

Horrible. But it was sooo good.


----------



## fawp (Dec 8, 2008)

Yesturday was bad:

Breakfast (1:00pm): Cheeseburger, fries, and a sweet tea from McDonalds.

Lunch (5:30pm): Hot chocolate with whip cream.

Dinner (9:00pm): Hot wings and half a Hawian pizza.

Not only am I eating junk but I'm eating out/getting take out all the time which is killing my bank account. Plus, I never eat enough during the day which causes me too binge when I do eat. I'll be glad when the holiday retail rush is over and I can get back on a normal schedual and non-lethal diet.


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 8, 2008)

Now that I am trying to quit smoking, I crave junk ALL THE TIME. I have been eating fast food three times a week and have put on ten lbs. The worst part is that if I don't have it, I get very miserable and cranky. Not sure what to do about this!!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 8, 2008)

This past weekend I was pretty bad. Went to a dinner party (the Aussie party I've spoken of) and ate a bunch. The next day I had a bunch of brownie scraps (my wife bakes about 60 dozen browies that I give out). Half a corned beef sandwich (huge) for lunch and the rest for dinner. Then on Sunday I ate more brownie scraps and a bunch of other stuff...I really eat too much this time of year!


----------



## TxKimberly (Dec 8, 2008)

I have to admit I HATE this thread!

Everytime someone posts to it and I get the email about it, I feel fat and guilty for everything I've eaten! LOL


----------



## magosienne (Dec 8, 2008)

I swear it's not my fault, but i had to use the silken tofu and the pumpkin, so i baked a pumpkin bread (ha ! Looks more like a cake, and too much sugar, i'll have to put less next time) and i made a chocolate mousse.

Although it's not that bad, i'm not the only one eating the bread/cake and the silken tofu has the advantage of being lighter than egg whites





Still, chocolate, pumkin and the festive season...


----------



## TxKimberly (Dec 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I swear it's not my fault, but i had to use the silken tofu and the pumpkin, so i baked a pumpkin bread (ha ! Looks more like a cake, and too much sugar, i'll have to put less next time) and i made a chocolate mousse.
Although it's not that bad, i'm not the only one eating the bread/cake and the silken tofu has the advantage of being lighter than egg whites





Still, chocolate, pumkin and the festive season...





Oh Great! Now in addition to feeling fat and guilty, y'all are making me hungry!


----------



## mizfit (Dec 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Now that I am trying to quit smoking, I crave junk ALL THE TIME. I have been eating fast food three times a week and have put on ten lbs. The worst part is that if I don't have it, I get very miserable and cranky. Not sure what to do about this!! Ahhh... it's the replacement of one craving for another. Try to replace the junk food craving with something else. Start with something delicious, of course, but just not as bad as fast food. Lollipops?
I don't know who I am to give advice though.. I had 6 slices of pizza last night!


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mizfit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ahhh it's the replacement of one craving for another. Try to replace the junk food craving with something else. Start with something delicious, of course, but just not as bad as fast food. Lollipops?
Sooo, yeah... I had 6 slices of pizza last night :/

LOL.. how about chips...?? they are made from potatoes.. which are good for you




There is nothing as delicious as BAD food hehehehe


----------



## fawp (Dec 11, 2008)

Today wasn't too bad...It could have been better but it wasn't too bad.

Breakfast: skipped it because I slept in _really _late (tsk tsk!)

Lunch: penne pasta in a creme tomato sauce with shrimp, asparagus, and red peppers

Afternoon snack: handful of Sunchips

Dinner: scrambled eggs with cheese, hashbrown patties, sausage, and cinnamon toast


----------



## Karren (Dec 11, 2008)

Today was the worst in a long time!!

Breakfast - a large cinnamon roll

Lunch - an ice crean sundae

Dinner - Kunk Pao chicken at the mall..

I don't feel so good!! Hahaha


----------



## fawp (Dec 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Today was the worst in a long time!!
Breakfast - a large cinnamon roll

Lunch - an ice crean sundae

Dinner - Kunk Pao chicken at the mall..

I don't feel so good!! Hahaha

This thread is supposed to be a confession...not a dare!
Just kidding...feel better, okay?


----------



## Ozee (Dec 11, 2008)

breakfast - piece of birthday cake and coffee





lunch - left over snitchzel from night before

Dinner - its only 3pm here and i'll probally make some kofta and salad tonight so i don't feel so guilty about the cake for brekky..

My theory is, eat the sweet stuff in morning so you have more chance to burn it off LOL.. im sticking to that!


----------



## Karren (Dec 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This thread is supposed to be a confession...not a dare!
Just kidding...feel better, okay?

Ok I confess. I had a candy bar too!! Hahaha. I tried to eat good.. Left my yogart and apple sauce I the fridge at work uneaten.. Guess you kniw what I'm having tommorow..


----------



## magosienne (Dec 12, 2008)

Okay, S&amp;M guys, get your whip.

Yesterday i was working, so i had lunch at work, nuggets, smallest size of potatoes, plus some treat i can't remember its name.

I go home and bam ! The door's closed, no one's at home and i realised my keys are inside. So i call my parents they're not home and won't be back before half an hour or more if there's traffic.

Okay so i'll go wait at Starbucks instead of being frozen cold in the hall. Except the Starbucks is closed (in Versailles, at barely 10pm ?? come on !! like there's no one outside ! pff) so i ended up in the McDonald's restaurant that was next to it, thank goodness, and i odn't have luck there too, no salads left, so i ended up with some sandwich, some french fries, and a McCrispy (needed the chocolate to comfort myself). Just when i wanted to eat light to compensate the high calorie lunch !!

I did some exercise before going to bed, but still. My self esteem took a hit.


----------



## Anthea (Dec 12, 2008)

Yesterday I was bad, I am not on a diet but I do want to get down to 65kgs I was 75kgs. I said to myself I just would not snack between meals, nothing. I had been going well and I was down to 68-69kgs in the space of a few months. Last night at my mothers I had the munches and consumed most of a family bag of corn chips.


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yesterday I was bad, I am not on a diet but I do want to get down to 65kgs I was 75kgs. I said to myself I just would not snack between meals, nothing. I had been going well and I was down to 68-69kgs in the space of a few months. Last night at my mothers I had the munches and consumed most of a family bag of corn chips.



You so don't need to lose weight! You're like the perfect weight, keep up with the corn chips lol


----------



## TheGreenFairy (Dec 13, 2008)

Mine hasnt been too bad i suppose, but more than what i have been eating lately

breakfast - banana

lunch - vegan burrito

dinner - vegan mini pizza i made myself

ive also had 2 sugarfree redbulls, which i shouldnt have.


----------

